# Sage Duo Temp Pro - Crema/Dosage/Grind



## CoffeeRookie (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've recently purchased the SDTP machine and love it. I haven't yet purchased a grinder so I am using pre-ground beans, which I order from Pact coffee and store in an air-tight container. I know this isn't the same as fresh coffee but wanted to understand how big the difference is.

I use the dual-wall filter basket (2 cup) with a dosage of 18g each time (I am measuring based on the other advice I have seen on threads). I am finding that I am getting quite a thick Crema (probably too much) and wondered why this is happening? Is it because the beans aren't freshly ground or is there something else going on with dosage? Should I be using a different dosage or is this just a by-product of using beans that are not fresh.

I drink double espressos usually and really enjoy the taste I am getting but I wanted to know how different (better) the taste would be if I invested in the Sage Pro Grinder and if people think it is worth it?

I tried using the pre-ground beans today with the Single wall filler baskets (for freshly ground coffee) and the result was a good taste but no Crema.

Any help/advice would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Mikewass1 (Feb 21, 2020)

I think you'll get different results using an espresso grind and single wall over pre ground dual wall. The pressurised basket can make up on a lot of room for error


----------



## CoffeeRookie (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

